# 1978 Datsun Fairlady 280Z... my new baby!!!!



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

See more at... http://members.cardomain.com/pr0xlamus


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

whoa damn i hope you dont go deaf with those speakers behind your head  good buy though ii jutst bought a 1970 Datsun 510


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Man, this guy at the Local Car show had a really, really nice 510. It was yellow, and have a huge opening for the hood, which he could take off, and had an awesome looking motor, powerful too (dont know specs) he had a roll cage in yellow which was sweet looking, and nice rims, with exhaust (eh). It was just nice to look at.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

that is kick ass. You know what is strange as hell tho. I just saw a 280 parked at the parts dept of my local dealership. Same color even had the subs placed in the same location. If you were in FL, I would think this was the same car.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

nice car how much was it


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

I payed $3,800 for the car... and he gave me LOTS of extra's.. like a brand new bra.. lots of parts.. tons of genuine Nissan filters and stuff.. a brand new dash...
and the car has an excellent original paint! with 105,000 miles on it.. with the engine overhauled and re-sealed gaskets at about 80,000 

So for this car.. with a sunroof and leather interior.. I thought it was a GREAT deal  

what do you think?


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

By the looks of it, it looks simply stunning and perfect. I think you got a pretty nice deal.


----------



## mirage (Sep 5, 2002)

awesome car. i'm not one for system's though... but still, awesome car.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Any plans for it yet? If I were you, I'd take that car and make it a beast. Don't touch anything on the exterior, just engine stuff. That would just be so bad ass to have that baby running 12s or less .


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Well there's good's and bad's about this car...
the only bad being its an "automatic" 

but that's what dropped the price down an additional $300.. and it'll keep my 17 year old ass out of street-races so I actually can keep my car and not see it dragged away as i'm looking out of the back window of an ambulance.

But I plan on getting some new rims and a new suspension with 4 wheel disc brakes.. since I have drums in the back and disc's in the front.

Engine wise... I "WILL" be swapping in an turboed version of this engine from an ZX.. not a Z...  and with a 5-speed transmission.

But basically untill I get the money, I will simply put in bigger intake, new injectors, a bigger cam, full 2.5" cat-back exhaust and a bigger fuel pump. 

And that's about it...

exterior wise.. that's a whole new story


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I think you should keep the wheels. I don't think they're the best looking, but they make it look like a classic.


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

Very cool car but it does seem to have a bit of speakers heh. Its all good though. Nice choice of automobiles. Can't wait to see the project come along


----------



## mirage (Sep 5, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *I think you should keep the wheels. they make it look like a classic. *


yeah man, it's a classic car and imo you should keep it as close to stock as possible. if they were a dime a dozen like civics, i wouldn't' mind you tearing it up, but this is a 280Z. one that looks to be in beautiful condition.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

true true..
but look at these pics and tell me if you feel the same...
















It does make it look newer and "retro" but i think it looks nice.

But look at this 280Z(X) with R34 skyline rims...


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

damn those last three images are real sweet. Def looks more retro but it also looks more cleaner as well. I'd def go that route if I had that car.


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

sweet classic.......


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Very good deal, nice car!


----------

